# ideas for a cold water tank



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, my fiance' wants something different than bettas :roll: so does anyone have any ideas for cold water fish for a 29 gallon? He wants a larger fish. He wanted a red bellied pirahna but I am going to be doing the cleaning so I do not want anything that is to messy and they need more room when they get larger and we have to have more than one. So does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ever thought of a native species tank ? There are some great fish that are probably a stones throw away fom where you live. I have a rainbow darter tank and a flag fish tank that i love ! They are just as colorful as most tropical fish and i get tons of enjoyment watching them. You could get a school of white cloud minnows and perhaps some shrimp.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Not many large fish can fit in a 29 gal tank. For large fish you want a tank above 55 gal. You could do schools of smaller fish, tho. 

I second the native fish tank! I would love to set one up but I can't keep the water cool enough for my favorite fish. You could do a few darters (which are gorgeous) or a few shiners or dace. They're certainly something that most people aren't likely to see. A unique centerpiece indeed.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Those sound great. I think he would like the minnows most. I have never heard of the other fish so I am def checking those out. He goes fishing so anything native is neat. What are the larger shrimp called that are red? He would know but he is at work. Would any shrimp work with minnows? He has been wanting shrimp for a while.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Just throwing another idea out there. You could probably keep orange spotted sunfish! That's a native fish that stays small but is crazy colorful! 









they get to up to 4 inches, so I suppose you could keep only a small group, but they are pretty neat! I also know someone who keeps and sells these so you don't have to go out and look for them! Heh!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Those sound great. I think he would like the minnows most. I have never heard of the other fish so I am def checking those out. He goes fishing so anything native is neat. What are the larger shrimp called that are red? He would know but he is at work. Would any shrimp work with minnows? He has been wanting shrimp for a while.


Those are crayfish. It's generally not a good idea to keep crayfish with minnows as crayfish are ravenous predators. As soon as the lights go out, all your minnows will be gone. 

Depending on where you live in Ohio you might have access to some very interested darters and shiners. You should see if you can find a list of what is found in your areas. A lot of times state game and fish agencies will have lists on their websites. Or if your husband fishes a lot, he should have a pretty good idea of what you can find.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

oo sunfish are pretty. Yea I will run those darters and shiners across him. I wonder if the fish hatchery would have any idea. I have a fish hatchery 20 minutes from me.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish hatcheries might have some sunfish, but they usually only have fish like bass, striper, catfish, baitfish, and trout (stuff that people like to catch). That one also might have lake sturgeon (again, depending on where you are in Ohio). For the prettiest stuff you'll want to go look in a creek. But I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to ask them what they grow.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

This is where I first saw them for sale, you could probably ask about more specific care requirements as well

http://www.zimmermansfish.com/Price.html


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably need to check specific state regulations regarding keeping of any native fish. Laws vary widely from state-to-state! In some states you can catch and eat them, but not keep as them as pets. Weird, but true...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I live in central ohio. I think I will ask them just out of curiousity. Ugh, just had a thought, in central ohio catfish is popular. Glad my tank isn't big enough for that or he would have a 40 pound catfish in it. *Purplemuffin, thanks for the link I appreciate it.


----------

